# Sub needed in Tinley Park,IL



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

we just got word that we might have a HOA in tinley area. its a 44 unit but 11 drive complex, need to find someone that we can trust to get the work done. any concrete guys that need work please let me know ASAP. 
pm me or call 708-670-8504
Russ


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Russ I'm going ask around today. I'll even ask "Sullivan" but I think he's full.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

yea i know its late for this place, but we somehow have to get it done to keep people happy. that would be great just let me know. RSI do you know how busy he is


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Funny you should ask.... I just left him a message. I'm gonna try another guy as well. I'm sure we'll find somebody for you!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;1133585 said:


> we just got word that we might have a HOA in tinley area. its a 44 unit but 11 drive complex, need to find someone that we can trust to get the work done. any concrete guys that need work please let me know ASAP.
> pm me or call 708-670-8504
> Russ


hey there give me a call 708-670-0949

Nick


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Call me. 708-372-7422


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I hope that I helped!:waving:


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

email me [email protected]


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

still looking call me 773-559-3736


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

The complex went with a cheaper price so maybe next year


----------

